# Advice on using Subs



## rpainetfd (Jan 9, 2009)

I have been in the business for a few years as a one truck operation. I am looking to add some accounts next year and I am thinking of using subs to start with rather than adding another truck, at least untill I see how things work out. I have never used subs, so my question comes about insurance. Is there a way to add them to my liab insurance, or do they have to carry their own? I am assuming that each sub will need their own commercial vehicle insurance, but I am not sure how liab works. I know I could as my insurance company, but real world experience seems to be more accurate than insurance co. Thanks for everyones help.


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

A true sub should have all his own ins(thats why they justify the $50 to $75 rate)

Most likely you are not his only source of income

If he's operating your equipment then thats another game ------ employee / temp help / sub 

more of a question for your acct


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Best advice for using subs, always avoid it!  payup :salute: :waving:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

From Snow magazine.


Additional insured
Spies Landscaping was a subcontractor working for Stetson Regional. Spies signed a subcontractor agreement and secured the required insurance coverage but failed to name Stetson Regional as an additional insured. An injury claim arising from Spies' services was presented against Stetson. Stetson demanded coverage from Spies' insurance carrier. The carrier refused coverage since Stetson was not named as an additional insured. Spies lost the contract.


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

SnowGuy73;1459958 said:


> Best advice for using subs, always avoid it!  payup :salute: :waving:


X2 - My expirience with using subs has been nothing but bad.


----------



## highmark923 (Feb 3, 2011)

I think subs are good if you find the ones that have there own equipment and are dependable. I sub and also have my own accounts. On the sub contractor side of the house I find it more difficult to get payment for work then from my own customers.


----------

